# middle east fly rodding



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

this past summer i built a pair of fly rods for a friend of mine and his son. his son is now deployed and took his fly rod with him. he has caught some catfish in the 20lb+ range and fed his group with fresh fish. ill ask for photos and post them when they arrive


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats great. So I guess that there is more there than sand and ugly non American women......................Don't forget to post the pictures Thanks


----------

